# Finally my tank is finished!!!



## Froggiestyle (Feb 26, 2011)

Hey guys as you guys would know i have been making a tank for the last 2 weeks and now its finally done and ready for some froggies, thinking marshies atm coz if ive done anything wrong (wish i dont think i have) then marshies are only cheap. 

so i would like to see what you guys think if my newly hand made tank??? 

http://i55.tinypic.com/2qum0kh.jpg 
http://i54.tinypic.com/107s22x.jpg 
http://i55.tinypic.com/30vk4l3.jpg 
http://i51.tinypic.com/28in38l.jpg 
http://i55.tinypic.com/16l9vmg.jpg 
http://i52.tinypic.com/vmrdoo.jpg


----------



## dihsmaj (Feb 26, 2011)

Better for a Litoria ewingi, they're tree frogs


----------



## Froggiestyle (Feb 26, 2011)

yeh but i cant find any of them in adelaide thats selling


----------



## tazzy (Feb 26, 2011)

Nice one mate looks great!


----------



## jamesbecker (Feb 26, 2011)

very nice, looks awsome

xxxx gold though? not so good haha


----------



## Froggiestyle (Feb 26, 2011)

haha thanks guys heaps turned out way better then i ever thought 

For the XXXX gold they were on special i dont drink that often


----------



## Dannyboi (Feb 26, 2011)

Froggiestyle said:


> yeh but i cant find any of them in adelaide thats selling


 You just missed it they were everywhere last month. Beat of a tank really well done.


----------



## smigga (Feb 26, 2011)

Theres some GTF on Gumtree i think


----------



## Dannyboi (Feb 26, 2011)

Far out I only just noticed the cardboard that stuff is going to rot and get all moldy. You will have to get it off some how.

Go for Red Eyes they are small pretty and would love that tank. Some will be available next month.

Out of curiosity is that tank from petsworld?


----------



## Froggiestyle (Feb 26, 2011)

im also on frogs forum and btw it flute board and they said it would be alright to use for something without a heater.

danny you wouldnt know where there is some of the brown tree frogs


----------



## Dannyboi (Feb 26, 2011)

Nah they are all gone last month there were plenty. I reckon it would be easiest to go catch some. I hear that there may be green phase in Salisbury. I am yet to confirm the rumour.


----------



## Froggiestyle (Feb 26, 2011)

ok well a mate can give me some marshies for the time being and maybe wait for next time


----------



## Dannyboi (Feb 26, 2011)

its up to you.


----------



## Froggiestyle (Feb 26, 2011)

man i really want some of these now that someone said they would fit in there nicely


----------



## frogboy77 (Feb 26, 2011)

you should change the plants to stronger ones, heat the water and the walls and make the air tempt 30 degrees and whack some magnificent tree frogs in their, would look great


----------



## Froggiestyle (Feb 26, 2011)

i just brought the plants today along with the light and light fitting, i dont really know what i want to do to be honest, what about the thought of the bango frog as a pet store near me have them???



frogboy77 said:


> you should change the plants to stronger ones, heat the water and the walls and make the air tempt 30 degrees and whack some magnificent tree frogs in their, would look great




im only a beginner at frogs so i want to start with non tropical frogs for now


----------



## Dannyboi (Feb 26, 2011)

frogboy77 said:


> you should change the plants to stronger ones, heat the water and the walls and make the air tempt 30 degrees and whack some magnificent tree frogs in their, would look great


You have mags frogboy? I love my mags.


----------



## lizardman59 (Feb 26, 2011)

very nice looks like a great setip


----------



## Froggiestyle (Feb 27, 2011)

altho my plants are dying already lol, tho i dont have the light on and the glass slotted in the front,


----------



## snakeluvver (Feb 27, 2011)

Well in QLD we have a law that states that you can catch a frog in your back garden and keep it as a pet, as long as its not endangered. Also it has to be caught on your property. 
I'm not sure if you have that law in SA, but if you do then just catch a Brown Tree Frog in your back garden 
Ask the SA Enviromental Agency first though to see if that law applies in SA.

Oh and about the tank - its awesome  You should go into business building them! Oh and when you do, give me one for free for giving you the idea  :lol:


----------



## Froggiestyle (Feb 27, 2011)

haha i got the tank givin to me i silicone'd the bottom and spend over $300 making it like that and took me 2 weeks to do so.

im surprised it turned out way better then i thought. for the frog part i have been living in adelaide for 5 years now and yet to see a native frog anywhere

might have to go to the murray riverlands and have a look there


----------



## Dannyboi (Feb 27, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Well in QLD we have a law that states that you can catch a frog in your back garden and keep it as a pet, as long as its not endangered. Also it has to be caught on your property.
> I'm not sure if you have that law in SA, but if you do then just catch a Brown Tree Frog in your back garden
> Ask the SA Enviromental Agency first though to see if that law applies in SA.
> 
> Oh and about the tank - its awesome  You should go into business building them! Oh and when you do, give me one for free for giving you the idea  :lol:


In South Australia only the Growling Grass Frog and Smooth Frog cannot be caught in the wild. All other frogs are fair game.


----------



## dexta (Feb 27, 2011)

you should get some of them pacman frogs there madlol idk if you can get them in aus but


----------



## Froggiestyle (Feb 27, 2011)

nope there south american frogs mate

couldnt get hold of any litoria ewingi's so i went with my mates spotted marshies that are only 3 months old.

i cant find them now they are all found some hiding spots


----------

